# Destemmer by Steve Hughes



## ThePlantGuy978 (Jul 25, 2012)

Hi Guys,
you need to check out Steve Hughes home made grape destemmer In Wine Maker Mag. on page 44 in the June-July issue. www.winemakermag.com
Hans


----------



## grapeman (Jul 25, 2012)

Steve, AKA hammered is a member here and hasn't posted in a long time. He is known for making many home constructed wine making devices including presses, destemmers and bottling machines. The guy is very ingenious and it helps that he works with construction. Steve also has his own sidehill vineyard which can be entertaining at times, such as the time his shoes slipped and he slid downhill under the trellis wires.


----------



## shoebiedoo (Jul 25, 2012)

Well, I can't find this anywhere. Thackeray the archives and it doesn't seem available. Northern is his blog......might have to buy the book


----------

